# Can I ride on a torn ACL?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bite the bullet and get it fixed. There will be another season after this coming one, and one after that and so on. If it really eats at you, there is always South America. 

Riding on a jacked knee is only going to be half assed at best and at worst you could complete the tear and do even more damage. Also, it sounds like you'll still get to go out late season anyway. 

It sucks, but injuries suck. Just take care of it and be ready for late season. That's generally when the best riding is anyway.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't know anything about knees, but agree that riding injured is hardly worth it. I tore my rotator cuff in Feb last season, and thought about putting surgery off until after the season. I went riding once after it was torn, and even with being tentative (which took much of the fun out of it) it was impossible not to aggravate. I could barely drive home (shifting gears) from the slope, and couldn't get my arm out to parallel from the ground for a week afterwards. I called it a day and had the surgery before I really hosed myself. I also seem to remember reading/hearing at the time that repairing tears quickly leads to fuller recovery.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Hell to the no... get it repaired if you ride hard. No way I could ride without jumping... NO WAY.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Bah pain killers and whiskey are cheap metal up!


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

UHGG! I had my left ACL reconstructed. No way I could have rode, It would collapse on me just walking sometimes.

The pain would give you a hard on, but not in a good way:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh man, that really sucks. I know exactly how you feel. 2 seasons ago I broke my right humerous bone right in half and in 4 places(bone right above your elbow). I was coming down a steep black diamond and there was a little lip and i had so much speed so I knew I would get sick air if I jumped it. But the only thing was there was a drop right after the lip and I couldn't see what was on the other side, so at the last second I decided it wouldn't be a good idea and I tried to stop as hard as I could on my heels, hit a little patch of ice, went over the lip, and then over the lip there was a mogul. I started falling right on my back, and I wanted to kind of cushion my tailbone from a previous tailbone injury (from snowboarding lol), so I just put my hand behind my lower back, and my arm snapped all the way back. I got up real quick cause I felt it and heard it break and all that, but I wanted to make it to the bottom since I was already half way there. But that wasn't happening. I was out for the rest of the season. Watching my whole crew going every weekend and I had to stay back was the worst feeling. I remember googling "how to snowboard with a broken arm"lol.

Anyway, point of the story is. No...dont board with a torn ACL. You will only most likely mess it up more. Just wait it out...there is always next season.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

get that shit repaired. I jumped the gun on my ankle. I managed to completely rip every single ligament (all 4) in my ankle. and I waited a little over a month before I started boarding. that was two years ago and my ankle still clicks and get kind of uncomfortable.

Also this past season I fractured my shin just below my knee doing a nose slide. (slipped off the rail because I was overleaning, fell right on the rail on my knee). I didnt seek any medical attention for it because I had just gotten a concussion and didnt feel like paying any more medical bills. it was the last week in my season and it wasnt impossible to walk. so I kept going every day for another week. another bad call, I was on crutches for 3 weeks after that.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Not worth the risk. If you DO happen to damage it more, you could be out even longer. I'd just skip the season, get it fixed and pick it up next year. But then, I'm the kind of person who doesn't know their limits and would never stick to the whole "no jumps" thing.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Everybody is different but my friend tore his completly when he was 9 years old sking and they did not do surgery until he was 18. The reason was they had to drill into his growth plate and they were afraid of stunting his growth. Oh by the way he is a pro mountian biker and kayaker. He is sponsered by subaru, teva, oakley, and many more.I don't think at 15 they would of singed him if they did'nt think he was worth it.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

GET THE SURGERY. Do you realize that if you fuck it up even more you run the risk of never being able to ride again?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

DO NOT do this. I had a friend who tried against doc's advice and ended up making it worse than it could have been. incredibly dumb. just get it fixed up dude.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

Get it fixed bro!
Unfortunately its the worst rehab since you can't do anything for about 6 months. However, its well worth it when it's repaired.
Warning! After the surgery you are never the same. I am always in pain! Boarding is very challenging... the bending the knees part and landing. Then again, I am 36.
Good luck!


----------

